# gold leaf flakes...right.



## watcher6880 (Mar 27, 2012)

A co-worker of mine recently made a purchase on e-bay for "1 troy ounce of gold leaf flake-best on ebay" claiming that he could refine it and come out with a whole fifteen grams when he was ready to melt it in his melting pot. I could not help myself from having a tear rolling laugh. His luck, he will be melting down pyrite. :lol:


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 27, 2012)

How did he calculate the 15 grams to melt?
Real gold leaf is pretty much pure, so 1 troy ounce would be 31 grams to melt.
Sadly we all know the 'real gold leaf flakes' sold on ebay are really copper based [email protected]


----------



## nickvc (Mar 28, 2012)

Spoil his day and take a small sample of his GOLD FLAKE and add a drop of nitric on to it....
I suspect a plume of brown noxx and a blue stain will be all that remains :shock:


----------

